# Frank Micaleff Ships Cook



## julian anstis (Nov 27, 2004)

Does anyone know the whereabouts of FRANK MICALEFF ships cook, Frank was of Maltese nationality but lived in Southampton in the early 70's. I sailed with Frank on the ICENIC but lost touch with him after 72. If anyone sailed with him after this or knows of his whereabouts I would like to catch up with him. He would have sailed mainly on cargo ships.


----------

